# FreeBSD on Chromebook Cr-48



## bhyeti (Feb 23, 2015)

FreeBSD 10.1 i386 on a Chromebook Cr-48

http://cr-48.wikispaces.com/Specifications









[url=http://imgur.com/tQBRG4m]
	

http://[url=http://imgur.com/tQBRG4m][img]http://i.imgur.com/tQBRG4m.jpg?1[/img][/url][/URL]


----------



## jfrey (Feb 24, 2015)

GUI, Wifi?


----------



## bhyeti (Feb 24, 2015)

spectrwm, Atheros WiFi card works fine

I haven't had a chance to get the `dmesg` yet, I have another project
I'm working on.


----------



## bhyeti (Apr 3, 2015)

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2014 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
   The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p17 #0: Wed Feb 25 19:37:57 UTC 2015
  root@amd64-builder.pcbsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
VT: running with driver "vga".
CPU: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N455  @ 1.66GHz (1662.54-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x106ca  Family = 0x6  Model = 0x1c  Stepping = 10
  Features=0xbfe9fbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x40e39d<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,MOVBE>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 2135158784 (2036 MB)
avail memory = 2034556928 (1940 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <INTEL  PineTrlM>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 1 core(s) x 2 HTT threads
cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
cpu1 (AP/HT): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 4
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff80dafa20, 0) error 19
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
aesni0: No AESNI support.
acpi0: <INTEL PineTrlM> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff irq 0,8 on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x16> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x50c0-0x50c7 mem 0x98180000-0x981fffff,0x80000000-0x8fffffff,0x98000000-0x980fffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel Pineview (M) SVGA controller> on vgapci0
agp0: aperture size is 256M, detected 8188k stolen memory
vgapci0: Boot video device
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0x98100000-0x9817ffff at device 2.1 on pci0
hdac0: <Intel 82801G HDA Controller> mem 0x98200000-0x98203fff irq 16 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
pcib1: failed to allocate initial prefetch window: 0x90000000-0x90ffffff
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
ath0: <Atheros 9280> mem 0x97000000-0x9700ffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
ath0: [HT] enabling HT modes
ath0: [HT] 1 stream STBC receive enabled
ath0: [HT] 1 stream STBC transmit enabled
ath0: [HT] 2 RX streams; 2 TX streams
ath0: AR9280 mac 128.2 RF5133 phy 13.0
ath0: 2GHz radio: 0x0000; 5GHz radio: 0x00c0
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.1 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.2 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.3 on pci0
pcib4: failed to allocate initial I/O port window: 0x1000-0x1fff
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
uhci0: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-A> port 0x5080-0x509f irq 16 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci0: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus0 on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-B> port 0x5060-0x507f irq 17 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci1: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus1 on uhci1
uhci2: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-C> port 0x5040-0x505f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci2: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus2 on uhci2
uhci3: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-D> port 0x5020-0x503f irq 19 at device 29.3 on pci0
uhci3: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus3 on uhci3
ehci0: <Intel 82801GB/R (ICH7) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0x98204400-0x982047ff irq 16 at device 29.7 on pci0
usbus4: EHCI version 1.0
usbus4 on ehci0
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
ahci0: <Intel ICH7 AHCI SATA controller> port 0x50b8-0x50bf,0x50cc-0x50cf,0x50b0-0x50b7,0x50c8-0x50cb,0x50a0-0x50af mem 0x98204000-0x982043ff irq 17 at device 31.2 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.10 with 4 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
ZFS NOTICE: Prefetch is disabled by default if less than 4GB of RAM is present;
  to enable, add "vfs.zfs.prefetch_disable=0" to /boot/loader.conf.
ZFS filesystem version: 5
ZFS storage pool version: features support (5000)
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC272 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC272 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Realtek ALC272 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,33 and 24 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC272 (Onboard Analog Mic)> at nid 18 on hdaa0
random: unblocking device.
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
usbus4: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen4.1: <Intel> at usbus4
uhub4: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <SanDisk SSD P4 16GB SSD 8.00> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada0: Serial Number 104335300160
ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 512bytes)
ada0: 15272MB (31277232 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad4
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1662543850 Hz quality 1000
Root mount waiting for: usbus4 usbus3 usbus2 usbus1 usbus0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
uhub4: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
ugen4.2: <Qualcomm Incorporated> at usbus4
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
ugen4.3: <Generic> at usbus4
umass0: <Bulk-In, Bulk-Out, Interface> on usbus4
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4000
umass0:2:0:-1: Attached to scbus2
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Generic- Multi-Card 1.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device
da0: Serial Number 20090516388200000
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
ugen4.4: <Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd.> at usbus4
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
Trying to mount root from zfs:tank1/ROOT/10.1-RELEASE-p19-up-20150402_222416 []...
ugen3.2: <vendor 0x0cf3> at usbus3
ugen2.2: <MOSART Semi.> at usbus2
ukbd0: <MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.09, addr 2> on usbus2
kbd2 at ukbd0
ums0: <MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.09, addr 2> on usbus2
ums0: 5 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=3
Cuse4BSD v0.1.36 @ /dev/cuse
acpi_video0: <ACPI video extension> on vgapci0
fuse-freebsd: version 0.4.4, FUSE ABI 7.8
wlan0: Ethernet address: 74:f0:6d:66:3d:d8
ipfw2 (+ipv6) initialized, divert loadable, nat loadable, default to deny, logging disabled
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(bluetooth) after domainfinalize()
info: [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
drmn0: <Intel Pineview (M)> on vgapci0
info: [drm] MSI enabled 1 message(s)
info: [drm] AGP at 0x80000000 256MB
iicbus0: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb0 addr 0xff
iic0: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus0
iic1: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus1
iicbus2: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb1 addr 0x0
iic2: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus2
iic3: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus3
iicbus4: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb2 addr 0x0
iic4: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus4
iic5: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus5
iicbus6: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb3 addr 0x0
iic6: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus6
iic7: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus7
iicbus8: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb4 addr 0x0
iic8: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus8
iic9: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus9
iicbus10: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb5 addr 0x0
iic10: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus10
iic11: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus11
iicbus12: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb6 addr 0x0
iic12: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus12
iic13: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus13
iicbus14: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb7 addr 0x0
iic14: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus14
iic15: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus15
info: [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).
info: [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
drmn0: taking over the fictitious range 0x80000000-0x90000000
info: [drm] initialized overlay support
fbd0 on drmn0
VT: Replacing driver "vga" with new "fb".
info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730
```


----------

